# Canon 28-135 vs Sigma 18-200; solved for me



## maulrat (Oct 1, 2008)

I've had a few headaches now debating on a lens that will live on my camera most of the time while not breaking my bank.  I've found someone with the same camera as I do (Canon XTi) and has some pretty convincing comparison photos.  Take a look and tell me the victor in your eyes?

http://www.pbase.com/yaamon/sigma_18200mm_os


----------



## Atropine (Oct 1, 2008)

Well, I am sure the Sigma is okay, but that test didn't say much about the fact that the Canon is a little bit faster, probably has a quicker and more silent AF and is about $100 cheaper.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Oct 1, 2008)

Seems like the Canon is a little sharper, but the Sigma does better color and especially contrast.


----------



## Dao (Oct 1, 2008)

According to the review site.  The Sigma lens image quality varies with focal lengths.  In some focal lengths, it is very sharp (even sharper than the Canon), but it fell short in some others.  In general, not a bad one.  I used to consider getting that Sigma as a walk around lens for my XTi.  But now, I change my mind.  I would rather change lenses  

From the link provided, I kind of like the color and contrast from the Sigma.


----------

